# Rum Drinkin' Pirate Prop



## pirate (Oct 28, 2009)

Matey's........

I finally got around to making a step by step video of my Rum Drinkin' Pirate. 
Have a look see at youtube.com, type in "dolphconn" and let me know what you think. 

I can't seem to upload my videos at this site so I have to ask you to jump to youtube for videos, sorry mates!

If anyone can explain how to upload videos, please comment.

Thanks!


----------



## Jmurdock (May 13, 2010)

Awesome, I love it! Quite impressive.


----------



## HallowEve (Jan 18, 2010)

Very nice!
Love the music too!


----------



## JahRah (Oct 23, 2009)

Very Cool Pirate!!


As for posting videos, you still have to have the video externally hosted (e.g., on youtube), but you can embed it into your posts. 

Simply copy the URL from the youtube page (the www.youtube.com/etc....), and then when typing your message, click the little globe paper clip symbol next to the formatting options which means "insert link" then past your link in the box that pops up. Then boom. Done. 

Or, you can try simply copying and pasting the URL into the message window. That works most of the time too. I've done it for you below. 

http://www . youtube . com/watch?v=Cc8qWQozRYw

YouTube- RUM DRINKIN, Stamford, CT


----------



## One eyed Mick (Feb 19, 2008)

Nicely done there matey.....!!!!


----------



## pirate (Oct 28, 2009)

*Test*

<object width="660" height="525"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Cc8qWQozRYw&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Cc8qWQozRYw&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x2b405b&color2=0x6b8ab6&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="660" height="525"></embed></object>


----------



## JahRah (Oct 23, 2009)

Hi Pirate, 

Try simply copying and pasting the URL address into the message window. (If you haven't tried that yet).


----------



## pirate (Oct 28, 2009)

JahRah said:


> Hi Pirate,
> 
> Try simply copying and pasting the URL address into the message window. (If you haven't tried that yet).


I just tried it and under "preview post" it came up. Thanks


----------



## RacerX45 (Apr 30, 2008)

Great work!


----------



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

i came across your videos this morning.awesome how tos and love your home!


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

What a great feature to the garden. Love the idea and the pirate.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Great tutorial on making fountain props. Plus, the parrot threw me. At first, I was like_..."Man, that a realistic parrot!"_ LOL!


----------



## The Pod (May 19, 2008)

Very cool idea! I'll have to add this to the list of props to build. Thanks for sharing. I usually setup my pirates display around my pond out front each year as it is. I'll have to see if I can build a stand of some sort that I can just place him directly above the pond and drop the pump in the water below.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

oh wow I love this video can you make one for me and my house???


----------



## pirate (Oct 28, 2009)

ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) said:


> oh wow I love this video can you make one for me and my house???


It's so easy to make, I have all the confidence in the world that you can do it. the hardest part is finding a location that is good for viewing and close to an outlet. 

Go for it! 

Cost should be no more than $200.00

Skeleton - $70.00
70 qt muck bucket - $20.00
10x10 pond liner (ebay) - around $50.00
pondmaster pump - $35.00
copper and rubber tubing (4 ft) - inexpensive
plastic tie downs - inexpensive
heavy gauge wire - inexpensive
halloween wig - inexpensive

The rest can be found around the house or family/friends

bottle
plywood or metal grate for muck bucket cover
rocks

If you are really considering doing this project, I will help in any way I can.


----------



## Hoodoo_Hermit (Nov 4, 2009)

Pirate that thing is amazing. I love the prop and your video. Thank you so much for sharing this.


----------



## mickkell (Dec 27, 2008)

excellent job on the parrot....lol


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Looks great! I love the rum barrel!


----------



## zom13ie (Aug 1, 2010)

well done good job


----------



## zom13ie (Aug 1, 2010)

it reminds of of a disney prop from the pirate of car. ride


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that is amazing. it would work well for a cowboy in a western theme. thanks


----------



## 4ToUov (Jul 20, 2010)

Excellent prop,truly amazing!!


----------



## piratehouse (Oct 6, 2009)

Fantastic, and that parrot is sooo lifelike ! ; )


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

I really like the rum barrel itself, where did you find something like that? If I had a place to put this or make it fit into my yard somehow, I just might have to try it for myself.


----------



## vbpony1 (Aug 17, 2009)

Yo ho, yo ho! That's a great prop. The clothes hang really well too and add to the effect. Super job, thanks for the tutorial.


----------



## pirate (Oct 28, 2009)

Crunch said:


> I really like the rum barrel itself, where did you find something like that? If I had a place to put this or make it fit into my yard somehow, I just might have to try it for myself.


I made it out of 2 wood planters that I glued together. I found them at HOMEGOODS here in CT.


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

pirate said:


> I made it out of 2 wood planters that I glued together. I found them at HOMEGOODS here in CT.


That's a great idea!


----------



## MaulEhatchet (Oct 8, 2010)

Wow, is that ever neat. Extremely creative.


----------



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

heres my drinking pirate inspired by your video!


















heres a pic of the drinking pirate in my pirate tavern.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

nice setup foggy. love the lighting too


----------



## Warlord Blade (Sep 27, 2009)

Eventually I WILL make one of these! Unfortunately not this year :'(
Trying to sell your house during Halloween is no fun.


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

Warlord Blade said:


> Eventually I WILL make one of these! Unfortunately not this year :'(
> Trying to sell your house during Halloween is no fun.


Bummer! I guess that kind of limits you to how or if at all, you decorate.


----------



## napieram12 (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks for this! 2011 is pirates theme so we can start on this as soon as this years ghost town comes down.


----------



## pirate (Oct 28, 2009)

Nice work! 

I'm glad I inspired you to create it. Now put a video out so we can see it work.


----------



## Galen DreVahn (Jul 17, 2008)

Great job, inspired me to attempt to make a TCT out of a drinking pirate in a 55 gallon wine barrel. My only question is how is everyone securing the bottle to the hand ?


----------



## pirate (Oct 28, 2009)

Galen DreVahn said:


> Great job, inspired me to attempt to make a TCT out of a drinking pirate in a 55 gallon wine barrel. My only question is how is everyone securing the bottle to the hand ?


My bottle is held by the tightness of hole made on bottle and the flexible hose that fits in the hole. 

You can also use plastic tie down straps wraped around bottle and hand and cover it with a scarf or rag.


----------



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

mines secore with the hose and copper flex pipe going in it.you can also use a hot glue gun to secure it.


----------

